# Anyone got really old reptiles? Would like to see some pics!



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Hi there,
As the title says really. Anyone got any really old reptiles? Have seen a few old ball pythons LTC. So if you have any, I would be grateful if you post some pics of them.
Thanks


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

*Old reptiles*

I have an 11 year-old male Garter snake. I'll try and get some photos up.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I reckon if you post this in shelled you would get some good answers : victory:


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

DaveWillisHertsARG said:


> I have an 11 year-old male Garter snake. I'll try and get some photos up.


That would be good, Thanks


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

colinm said:


> I reckon if you post this in shelled you would get some good answers : victory:


:lol2: I mean like snakes and lizards


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

we have got a 32 year old boa constrictor, will post a pic later, but it looks just like a normal boa constrictor, just a bit thinner these days.


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> we have got a 32 year old boa constrictor, will post a pic later, but it looks just like a normal boa constrictor, just a bit thinner these days.


Wow thats great. Will look foward to the pic . I seen a ball python that was nearly 30 the other day in a pet shop.


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

it would be very interesting to see pics of older lizards and snakes.  i only have a 3 year old beardie lol


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

sam n mushu said:


> it would be very interesting to see pics of older lizards and snakes.  i only have a 3 year old beardie lol


Lol I know I would love to see some. I was talking to someone who rehomes reptiles, I am looking for a pastel ball python in the future and I might just take one of his older ones as well


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

awww thats brilliant, you dont see many oldies do you, i mean is it because everyone wants babies and what not :/


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

sam n mushu said:


> awww thats brilliant, you dont see many oldies do you, i mean is it because everyone wants babies and what not :/


Yes. I my self am against WC reptiles but if he had a old ball python that was needing a home that was LTC then I would take it as it need a home you know :2thumb:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

old boa....


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> old boa....
> 
> image


He's lovely. Thanks for putting a pic of him up:2thumb:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

BBC News - Giant tortoise Lonesome George to be embalmed :whistling2:


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Janine00 said:


> BBC News - Giant tortoise Lonesome George to be embalmed :whistling2:


I seen that on the news. Thanks anyway


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a 12 year old corn snake if that's considered old, just looks like a corn snake though:whistling2:


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Junior13reptilez said:


> I have a 12 year old corn snake if that's considered old, just looks like a corn snake though:whistling2:


Thanks for telling me and I see lol. Just if anyone has ones in there 20s or something.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Mcadam1222 said:


> Thanks for telling me and I see lol. Just if anyone has ones in there 20s or something.


 :lol2: I found this hilarious and I don't even know why.


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Junior13reptilez said:


> :lol2: I found this hilarious and I don't even know why.


Aha:hmm::hmm:


----------



## wildthingsrrc (Feb 6, 2012)

*old animals*

hi there i was just scanning through rfuk and found your thread. I think its brilliant! me and my partner recently opened a rescue centre in the southend area and we get quite a few oldies in so we find them loving retirement homes or we ourselves give them the highest quality of life, with lots of love and space even if its just for the last few months of their lives. Anyway back to the point i myself have a female iguana who wasnt in the best condition when i got her, but she is now 26. The average lifespan for a good condition iggy is 20-25 years of age! So i must be doing something right lol will try to upload a pic but rfuk doesnt like doing that from my phone. So will have to wait till i can get to a pc im afraid. But keep the thread going. Will be interesting.
WILDTHINGS


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

wildthingsrrc said:


> hi there i was just scanning through rfuk and found your thread. I think its brilliant! me and my partner recently opened a rescue centre in the southend area and we get quite a few oldies in so we find them loving retirement homes or we ourselves give them the highest quality of life, with lots of love and space even if its just for the last few months of their lives. Anyway back to the point i myself have a female iguana who wasnt in the best condition when i got her, but she is now 26. The average lifespan for a good condition iggy is 20-25 years of age! So i must be doing something right lol will try to upload a pic but rfuk doesnt like doing that from my phone. So will have to wait till i can get to a pc im afraid. But keep the thread going. Will be interesting.
> WILDTHINGS


 
Thats great you have done that! Have never heard of 26 year old one before! You can upload them to an album via phone and give me the link! Where exactly is the centre?
Regards


----------

